# XD 9 questions



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Now that I have my Springfield Loaded 1911, I was thinking about a High Standard Compact Crusader 1911. However, after stopping by my local shop and handling a XD, I'm thinking about just a standard XD 9. I'm thinking about something that is cheaper to shoot and 9mm seems like the way to go. I reload .45ACP pretty cheaply, but looking at prices of bullets, I could do 9mm even cheaper. Plus, I really like the way the XD feels in my hand and the way it points.

What is the warranty like on the XDs? I know they are easier to break down. Reliability seems prety good from what I've read. Your thoughts.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I didn't like the center trigger protrusion on the XD's I've owned. They are more pronounced than the ones on a Glock and can rub your fingertip raw during a long range session.


----------



## flycaster (Oct 19, 2008)

I have upwards of 8-10,000 rounds through my XD9 Service. I've never had a finger problem on the trigger. Curiously, I did have that problem on a Glock 19. Go figure. Now that I'm reloading, I'm getting some excellent groups at 50 feet with it, and it fits my hands perfectly. Probably a factor in the accuracy.

Chuck


----------

